# 820 - 801 Partner/Spouse Visa



## 163693 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone =)
At the moment I'm in a really bad situation, and to be honest I dont know what to do. I'm hoping someone here can help me find a solution =)
I'm 22 yo this year, and I'm a full time student. I came to [redacted] 4 years ago, and Ive succesfuly finished VCE here. I'm finishing my course this december. I have a 457 sponsor visa after my dad (he has it not me, because for the last couple of years i wasnt able to get my own visa, I was "dependant" on him so i got the same type of visa he got - if that makes sense)
My fiance is a Citizen, he is finishing his third year of uni at the end of the year. We have been together for almost 3 years and would like to marry this year. We are also thinking about applying for 820/801 Partner Visa however we dont understand few bits and pieces that we need to do to get accepted... 
For example:
1. What are the responsabilities of a "sponsor"
My fiance doesnt work, he is a full time student, so is it still possible to be a sponsor? His parents or I would actually put towards all the expences...

2. Do we need to permanently live with each other, and for how long, to make sure we will get accepted.

3. How much does it cost to apply for 820, and then 801 Visa.

4. On the government website it mentioned something about that we have to prove a evidences of shared account/memberships, and how we share finances and expences...
Because we are both student (I'm working part time) we dont have any money to begin with, especially things like loans and morgages, we dont own any of these! We have a jointed bank account (with no money in it!) and thats about it!.

Ive been freaking out for couple of days now, I have no idea what to do.. We know that there is a lot of paperwork to be done for this Visa, and we are prepared for almost anything. However we firstly need to know, if this is the way to go. I wouldnt want to waste our time and money for something useless.
Thank You


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Partner Category Visa Charges

There is only one fee, you are applying for both visas at the same time. When your time comes to be assessed for the PR visa there is no extra fee. 

His student status shouldnt make any difference so long as he is not destitute. You can also include details of your income as your are a couple after all. He is responsible for supporting you for your first few years, but that does not mean that you can not work. If you have anyone else willing to support you, free accommodation, loans etc from family, include evidence of it. 

You need to provide evidence of 12 months exclusive relationship, which usually includes living together. If you can not live together for genuine reasons, religion, he still lives with parents, work in different cities etc it shouldnt be a problem so long as you can evidence and exclusive defacto relationship that goes above and beyond a boyfriend girlfriend relationship. Evidence would include financial information, joint bank accounts etc but there is much more you can provide if that is not available.

Once you are married you will be expected to be living together unless you physically can not ie visa reasons keeping you apart, partner working in another country etc.


----------



## mcak2009 (Mar 10, 2015)

*Partner Visa 801*

Hey All,

I applied for my Partner visa subclass 801 in November last year, my date of lodgement was 6th Dec 2012. I was expecting my PR to arrive by 6th March 2015 which is 2 years and 3 months after the lodgement date of spouse visa. Can anyone suggest how long should my PR take?

Thanks,

kanika.


----------

